# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Lindsey Butterfield (Sophie Austin)

## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks bosses have cast actress Sophie Austin to play new character Lindsey Butterfield, Digital Spy can exclusively confirm.

Lindsey is the fiancÃ©e of the eldest Roscoe brother Joe (Ayden Callaghan) and will make her first appearance on screen early next month.

Billed as "feisty, determined and driven", Lindsey is more than capable of holding her own with the outspoken Roscoe boys. 

Lindsey's romance with Joe is a strong one as he regards her as the love of his life, while family matriarch Sandy (Gillian Taylforth) enjoys having another female living in the house.

The new arrival will also be working at the local hospital as a junior doctor, which means sharing plenty of scenes with schemer Doctor Browning (Joseph Thompson) as the pair become colleagues.

Speaking of her new role, Austin commented: "I'm so excited to be joining the cast of Hollyoaks as Lindsey Butterfield and being part of the Roscoe clan. We have lots of exciting stories ahead."

Hollyoaks airs Lindsey's first scenes on Monday, June 3 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks minx Mercedes Fisher will have a huge catfight with newcomer Lindsey Butterfield later this month.

Mercedes goes on the warpath when she hears that her fiancÃ© Doctor Browning (Joseph Thompson) has been growing close to Lindsey (Sophie Austin) while working with her at the hospital.

The trouble begins when the Roscoe family get their hands on a damning CCTV picture which shows Browning making a pass at Lindsey in a lift.

Freddie (Charlie Clapham) believes that he can use the image to blackmail Browning. However, when Joe (Ayden Callaghan) later reveals the scheming doctor's guilt, Browning lies that Lindsey was the one who made a move on him.

Jennifer Metcalfe, who plays Mercedes, told All About Soap: "It comes out when Lindsey's boyfriend Joe Roscoe strides into the McQueens' and shouts it all out. Mercedes storms off to track Browning down, but runs into Lindsey in the village.

"Forget a catfight - it's full-blown fisticuffs! Sophie Austin and I really went for it - we worked out some good moves!"

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks newcomer Lindsey Butterfield will discover that she is pregnant next week.

Lindsey, played by Sophie Austin, initially hides the news from fiancÃ© Joe Roscoe (Ayden Callaghan) as she isn't sure whether she wants to keep the baby or not.

When Lindsey is ready to confide in someone, she decides to tell Joe's younger brother Freddie (Charlie Clapham) what's going on but swears him to secrecy.

Lindsey later comes to the conclusion that she isn't ready for motherhood and heads to a family planning clinic, but a concerned Freddie follows her and urges her to reconsider.

Taking this on board, Lindsey returns home and finally shares her happy news with Joe.

Although Joe is thrilled over the prospect of fatherhood, he is also plagued with secret doubts as the Roscoes' garage has been served with a bankruptcy notice and he has no idea how he's going to support his new family.

Coming up with a drastic plan, Joe later heads to the family business after dark and splashes petrol around - ready to carry out a shock insurance scam. However, fans will have to tune in to find out whether he can really go through with committing arson.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Lindsey Butterfield and Joe Roscoe are left devastated next week as they lose their unborn baby.

The tragic development comes after Lindsey is knocked over by Frankie Osborne (Helen Pearson) in a car accident.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Sophie Austin, who plays Lindsey, for her thoughts on the tough storyline.

How did you feel about taking on this baby loss storyline?
"I've been really chuffed with all of the storylines that I've been given, as well as future material that we're filming at the moment. I couldn't have asked for a better start in the show.

"This storyline in particular was quite scary at first, because I really wanted to make it believable and as good as it could be. It's a very emotional story which is great as an actress, but you also need to make sure that you're respecting people who've been through it in real life. I've had a few people close to me who have been through this kind of experience, so I've been able to gently ask them for help.

"It's also a great opportunity for myself and Ayden [Callaghan, who plays Joe] on screen, as it's our first big thing as a couple. It's been a really good chance to show the relationship more and develop it. It's taken a lot out of both of us as we had a week of filming some very heavy stuff, but it's a great challenge."

When did you find out this was coming up?
"We had a proper meeting where it was all explained to us. It's great that our producer Bryan Kirkwood had the confidence in me to portray this story."

How does Lindsey cope with the situation?
"It's a hard one, because with the job that she does, Lindsey is quite good at putting her war paint on and getting on with things. At first there's fleeting moments where she has a breakdown, but then she tries to act as though everything is fine.

"With the way Lindsey's relationship with Joe develops and the stories which develop on from this, there'll be some great scenes where both characters break down so badly. Those were so brilliant to film, especially as Lindsey starts to feel as though she can let her guard down more with Joe. The story doesn't just finish with the loss of the baby and the shock of it, it actually leads on to a lot of things for both characters."

What was it like to film the accident itself?
"It was brilliant. I was able to do my own stunt, so I was quite chuffed with that because it's quite unusual. We had an amazing director who was really gentle and considerate to us as actors. Even though we were doing quite a dramatic scene, I had the likes of Helen Pearson and Jimmy McKenna making me laugh, so it was great."

How does Lindsey feel about Frankie's involvement? Is she looking to blame somebody?
"I think Lindsey is definitely looking to blame somebody. It's the first time something like this has happened to her, so she's extremely angry at Frankie, and that comes out quite a bit. She's not best pleased with her, put it that way!"

The viewers will know that Ziggy forgot to service the car that Frankie is driving. Does he admit to that?
"No, Ziggy doesn't admit to it, but it's really awful for him. All of those Roscoe boys have really good hearts, regardless of how they act out. Ziggy sees Lindsey as like a sister, so he feels tremendous guilt. It's quite sad, because it wasn't intentional at all, and Ziggy could never have imagined that it would lead to this. But Lindsey doesn't find out about that. Maybe she will later on, who knows?"

There's also a whole other drama going on as Joe could be Jack's son. How does Lindsey feel about that?
"Lindsey is quite shielded from that situation, because she is dealing with the loss of the baby. She's involved at first, as she hears Ruby telling Ziggy that it's a possibility. Lindsey wants to go straight to Joe to tell him this because she doesn't want to lie to him, but that's when she gets hit by the car. Lindsey's involvement then gets sidelined. It's quite sad, because she can't be there for Joe as much as she'd like to be."

We'll see that Freddie wishes he could be the one to support Lindsey. Does she have any idea how he feels?
"I think she's totally in the dark. I absolutely love Freddie and Lindsey's relationship. Charlie who plays Freddie is absolutely brilliant at every single look he does in those scenes. But I think Lindsey just sees Freddie as her best friend. She confides in him a lot about what's happened with the baby, but she'd be quite devastated if she knew how he really feels, because she'd feel like she was losing him as a brother.

"Freddie is quite good at hiding his feelings, I think. If he ever had a long, suspicious look, Lindsey would probably think he'd just done something wrong and was trying to hide it!"

Would you say the fans have a preference between Lindsey/Joe and Lindsey/Freddie?
"There are two quite big teams! There's 'Team Freddie' and 'Team Joe', but they all seem to be quite close friends within themselves. I think people expect Lindsey and Freddie to get together eventually, but they can also see that Joe is a really sweet guy. The groups are quite even and there's a real mixture.

"Even my family get really involved in it. My older sister wants me to get with Freddie, while my younger sister wants me to stay with Joe! They're both good-looking, so I'm not complaining!"

Now that you're settled in on Hollyoaks, what kind of a reaction have you had from the fans?
"It's been a really positive reaction. I've been overwhelmed, really, as I've only seen lovely comments and feedback for the whole Roscoe clan. I couldn't have asked for a better response."

We've heard that October will be a huge month for Hollyoaks with the 18th birthday coming up. Will Lindsey and the Roscoes be involved?
"Yes, I think the whole cast are going to be involved. It's going to be a phenomenal time for Hollyoaks. Everyone is putting so much hard work in and I don't want to give anything away, because I want people to see the work for themselves. It's going to be brilliant, though. I'm so proud of the cast and crew.

"I've never worked anywhere that works so hard as Hollyoaks. It's a really big team effort and I can't wait for everyone to see what we've been doing. I haven't even told my mum what's happening as my family all want to be surprised, but there's going to be some really great moments - very memorable stuff!"

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Lindsey Butterfield and Joe Roscoe are left devastated next week as they lose their unborn baby.

The tragic development comes after Lindsey is knocked over by Frankie Osborne (Helen Pearson) in a car accident.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Sophie Austin, who plays Lindsey, for her thoughts on the tough storyline.

How did you feel about taking on this baby loss storyline?
"I've been really chuffed with all of the storylines that I've been given, as well as future material that we're filming at the moment. I couldn't have asked for a better start in the show.

"This storyline in particular was quite scary at first, because I really wanted to make it believable and as good as it could be. It's a very emotional story which is great as an actress, but you also need to make sure that you're respecting people who've been through it in real life. I've had a few people close to me who have been through this kind of experience, so I've been able to gently ask them for help.

"It's also a great opportunity for myself and Ayden [Callaghan, who plays Joe] on screen, as it's our first big thing as a couple. It's been a really good chance to show the relationship more and develop it. It's taken a lot out of both of us as we had a week of filming some very heavy stuff, but it's a great challenge."

When did you find out this was coming up?
"We had a proper meeting where it was all explained to us. It's great that our producer Bryan Kirkwood had the confidence in me to portray this story."

How does Lindsey cope with the situation?
"It's a hard one, because with the job that she does, Lindsey is quite good at putting her war paint on and getting on with things. At first there's fleeting moments where she has a breakdown, but then she tries to act as though everything is fine.

"With the way Lindsey's relationship with Joe develops and the stories which develop on from this, there'll be some great scenes where both characters break down so badly. Those were so brilliant to film, especially as Lindsey starts to feel as though she can let her guard down more with Joe. The story doesn't just finish with the loss of the baby and the shock of it, it actually leads on to a lot of things for both characters."

What was it like to film the accident itself?
"It was brilliant. I was able to do my own stunt, so I was quite chuffed with that because it's quite unusual. We had an amazing director who was really gentle and considerate to us as actors. Even though we were doing quite a dramatic scene, I had the likes of Helen Pearson and Jimmy McKenna making me laugh, so it was great."

How does Lindsey feel about Frankie's involvement? Is she looking to blame somebody?
"I think Lindsey is definitely looking to blame somebody. It's the first time something like this has happened to her, so she's extremely angry at Frankie, and that comes out quite a bit. She's not best pleased with her, put it that way!"

The viewers will know that Ziggy forgot to service the car that Frankie is driving. Does he admit to that?
"No, Ziggy doesn't admit to it, but it's really awful for him. All of those Roscoe boys have really good hearts, regardless of how they act out. Ziggy sees Lindsey as like a sister, so he feels tremendous guilt. It's quite sad, because it wasn't intentional at all, and Ziggy could never have imagined that it would lead to this. But Lindsey doesn't find out about that. Maybe she will later on, who knows?"

There's also a whole other drama going on as Joe could be Jack's son. How does Lindsey feel about that?
"Lindsey is quite shielded from that situation, because she is dealing with the loss of the baby. She's involved at first, as she hears Ruby telling Ziggy that it's a possibility. Lindsey wants to go straight to Joe to tell him this because she doesn't want to lie to him, but that's when she gets hit by the car. Lindsey's involvement then gets sidelined. It's quite sad, because she can't be there for Joe as much as she'd like to be."

We'll see that Freddie wishes he could be the one to support Lindsey. Does she have any idea how he feels?
"I think she's totally in the dark. I absolutely love Freddie and Lindsey's relationship. Charlie who plays Freddie is absolutely brilliant at every single look he does in those scenes. But I think Lindsey just sees Freddie as her best friend. She confides in him a lot about what's happened with the baby, but she'd be quite devastated if she knew how he really feels, because she'd feel like she was losing him as a brother.

"Freddie is quite good at hiding his feelings, I think. If he ever had a long, suspicious look, Lindsey would probably think he'd just done something wrong and was trying to hide it!"

Would you say the fans have a preference between Lindsey/Joe and Lindsey/Freddie?
"There are two quite big teams! There's 'Team Freddie' and 'Team Joe', but they all seem to be quite close friends within themselves. I think people expect Lindsey and Freddie to get together eventually, but they can also see that Joe is a really sweet guy. The groups are quite even and there's a real mixture.

"Even my family get really involved in it. My older sister wants me to get with Freddie, while my younger sister wants me to stay with Joe! They're both good-looking, so I'm not complaining!"

Now that you're settled in on Hollyoaks, what kind of a reaction have you had from the fans?
"It's been a really positive reaction. I've been overwhelmed, really, as I've only seen lovely comments and feedback for the whole Roscoe clan. I couldn't have asked for a better response."

We've heard that October will be a huge month for Hollyoaks with the 18th birthday coming up. Will Lindsey and the Roscoes be involved?
"Yes, I think the whole cast are going to be involved. It's going to be a phenomenal time for Hollyoaks. Everyone is putting so much hard work in and I don't want to give anything away, because I want people to see the work for themselves. It's going to be brilliant, though. I'm so proud of the cast and crew.

"I've never worked anywhere that works so hard as Hollyoaks. It's a really big team effort and I can't wait for everyone to see what we've been doing. I haven't even told my mum what's happening as my family all want to be surprised, but there's going to be some really great moments - very memorable stuff!"

----------

lizann (11-09-2013), tammyy2j (11-09-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Lindsey Butterfield is forced to sacrifice her relationship on Hollyoaks next week as the cover-up of Doctor Browning's murder continues.

Upcoming episodes of the Channel 4 soap see Lindsey (Sophie Austin) arouse the suspicions of her fiancÃ© Joe Roscoe (Ayden Callaghan) as she concentrates on keeping herself out of jail.

With Lindsey busy trying to destroy all of the evidence which links Cindy Cunningham, Mercedes McQueen and herself to the crime, it appears to Joe that she is behaving erratically as she keeps disappearing.

When Lindsey and Cindy set off to get rid of Browning's body, they're left startled as Joe suddenly steps out in front of their car and demands an explanation for his partner's secretive behaviour.

The situation then gets much worse as local police officer Sam Lomax (Lizzie Roper) notices the argument and heads towards them. Needing Joe to go away quickly, Lindsey blurts out that she's been sleeping with someone else.

While there is no truth to Lindsey's claims, her relationship naturally hits the rocks.

In a further twist, the surprise split comes just as Darren Osborne (Ashley Taylor Dawson) has told his estranged wife Nancy (Jessica Fox) that they have no future together.

Nancy is devastated to realise that her marriage is truly over and she finds comfort in Joe as they are drawn together by their respective problems.

----------

tammyy2j (22-10-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Lindsey Butterfield's nightmare continues on Hollyoaks next week as she joins forces with Mercedes McQueen and Cindy Cunningham to get rid of Doctor Browning's body.

As the cover-up of Browning's murder continues, the three women decide to stage a car crash with his body inside. Carrying out the plan, they head to a cliff top - where a shocked Freddie Roscoe watches them from afar…

Digital Spy recently caught up with Sophie Austin, who plays Lindsey, to hear more about her character's dark storyline.

How do you feel about getting such a big storyline?
"I can't begin to express how grateful and happy I am. It's been so full-on recently, but it's been such great work to have. I've been able to work with Steph and Jen, who play Cindy and Mercedes, and the dynamic between the three of us has just been an absolute dream. They're great girls and we have the best fun. 

"The writing has also been brilliant and we're showing so many different levels of Lindsey. The story is a bit like The Witches of Eastwick, and that's my favourite film so I'm quite happy!"

Did you know about the story quite far in advance?
"It had been mentioned, but until it's written down and put into scripts, you can never truly know what's going to happen. I'd had a hint that something was coming up, but I'd thought that it seemed a bit too good to be true as I'm still quite new in the show. 

"When it did come about, I was absolutely ecstatic and stunned that [executive producer] Bryan [Kirkwood] trusted me to do this with the two girls."

How are the fans reacting?
"A lot of the fans have been quite supportive of us, because of the way Browning had been acting! There's a big fanbase for the three girls and I've seen a lot of Twitter comments about how we should all be dressed up as witches!

"The Hollyoaks fans are great - I've never had anything bad said to me on Twitter and I've been really overwhelmed with the support. With this story, I think the main thing is that the girls didn't set out to be in this position - they just got caught up in it. People can appreciate that they've stuck together and that a friendship bond has been formed."

How would you say Lindsey is coping? We'd never expect her to be in a situation like this…
"I don't think Lindsey is coping particularly well. She already has to deal with a lot of trauma in her day-to-day life at the hospital, but I think she can always detach herself from it. Right now she feels trapped in a nightmare and she doesn't know how she got there. 

"The reason Lindsey got involved in the first place was that she saw the vulnerability of Mercedes and Cindy after what Browning had done to them both. The logical thing would have been to just walk away and tell the police, but it's in Lindsey's nature to look after people. She wasn't going to leave these women in this situation, because she believes it's not their fault and they've been pushed to this. 

"That's the reasoning in Lindsey's head, but she's not dealing very well with it. She hates the fact that she's lying and that her relationship with Joe is disintegrating because of it. She feels very lonely in the situation but she has no other way out. Who knows how it's all going to end?"

How does Lindsey feel about the plan to fake a car accident and push Browning's body off a cliff?
"Lindsey just wonders how the hell she got in this situation! Her idea was that they should have just got rid of the body straight away - maybe incineration at the hospital or a way to get it done and dusted. She doesn't understand why the situation has gone on for so long. 

"Now that she's caught up in it, she's petrified and fears that everything is just going to fall apart at any minute."

What kind of a reaction does she get from Freddie when he finds out what's going on?
"I think Freddie is totally shocked, but they have a connection and they understand each other. Freddie knows that Lindsey wouldn't be involved in this situation unless she totally had to be. He's upset that she is in this position and is disappointed that she didn't come to him first, because he would have been able to help her. 

"As it's Freddie, he wants to help Lindsey out and make sure that she's okay. He'd never leave her in a situation like this."

It's another big stunt for the show! Was it fun to film?
"Yeah, it was! It was really lovely to be on night shoots for the story. There was a brilliant atmosphere created for the episodes and we had a brilliant director, Ian White, who's really considerate to actors. There were some great stunt guys too. It was absolutely freezing filming the scenes, but I suppose that adds to it! It was like being on a film set so it was great to be part of it."

Freddie later admits to Lindsey that it's not the first time he's had to get rid of a body… Does he tell her the full story about DS Trent?
"Freddie tells Lindsey as much as she needs to know. He doesn't go into detail about it, but he wants to feel connected to her and reassure her that she's not a bad person. Freddie also wants to get it off his chest, so they have a very special moment there. It's a lovely moment between them both. Freddie always gets involved in these things, doesn't he?!"

Clare's sister Grace gets very suspicious over Lindsey, Cindy and Mercedes. Does Lindsey realise that she's onto them?
"The whole time after Browning's death, Lindsey is constantly on the lookout for how much people know. She's on the edge of her seat to make sure that nothing is given away. Because Grace is taking such a big interest in the situation, Lindsey is suspicious of her straight away. Grace knows certain things that have happened, so Lindsey wonders whether she's been watching them. Lindsey is on her guard and expecting to be caught at any time!"

What kind of character is Grace? Is she as bad as Clare?
"We'll have to wait and see on that one! I've only done a few scenes with Tamara [Wall, who plays Grace] but she's absolutely amazing. I adore her as she's the most lovely girl. In the scenes I've done with her, Grace is quite intimidating. Considering her relations, I don't think she's going to be the nicest of characters…"

----------

lizann (07-11-2013)

----------


## lizann

sienna and feddie find out joe had sex with nancy so joe has to tell lindsey

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Lindsey Butterfield has a meltdown in this week's episodes as she struggles to get answers over the disappearance of her fiancÃ© Joe Roscoe.

Lindsey goes on the rampage at the Roscoe family's garage when she realises that Joe's younger brother Freddie knows much more about the sad situation than he's letting on.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Sophie Austin, who plays Lindsey, to chat about the Joe storyline, the next twists in the Browning plot and more!

How is Lindsey feeling about Joe seemingly walking out on her?
"Lindsey blames herself for what happened, because she'd told Joe the truth about Browning's murder just before he disappeared. Initially that's Lindsey's biggest concern - she thinks that she just needs to find Joe, talk to him and everything will be fine. Then she starts getting texts through from Joe, which are actually being sent by Freddie. Lindsey can't believe that after ten years, Joe can't at least talk to her and return her calls. 

"As time goes on, Lindsey realises that things just aren't adding up, so she thinks that something has happened to Joe and that maybe something from his past has caught up with him. So it's a massive mixture of feelings for Lindsey - she goes through an array of emotions over the next few weeks."

How does Lindsey react when she finds out that Joe's bank account hasn't been touched?
"That's one turning point, because Lindsey thinks it's very strange that Joe's bank account hasn't been used if he really has gone away. That's the part where things stop adding up for Lindsey. Then as time goes on, more pieces are added to the jigsaw and she can't understand what's going on. Lindsey feels really lost, confused and angry - every emotion at the same time!"

Lindsey even considers telling the police the truth about Browning's murder, doesn't she?
"Yeah, because at first it seems like people aren't taking Joe's disappearance seriously enough. They just think that he's gone away and will come back. Because Lindsey knows that she's confessed to her involvement in the murder, she isn't really sure whether Joe will return after what she's done. 

"Lindsey feels that if she admits to everything, at least they would take the situation a bit more seriously, regardless of what happens to her. Lindsey is clutching at straws because she just wants somebody to help her."

Next week also sees Holly and Jason overhear an interesting conversation that Lindsey is having with Cindyâ¦ Should Lindsey be worried about her secrets coming out?
"Lindsey is using Cindy as a confidante in that scene and there's a lot of things that she's spilling out! How much Holly and Jason overhear, we'll have to wait and see. 

"There's also a scene where Sinead overhears that Lindsey is hiding a secret, so that fuels her to want to find out more. It's all just falling apart at the minute for Lindsey, but at this point she's stopped caring about the murder. I think she'd even go to prison for it if she could get some answers about Joe."

What was it like to film Lindsey's meltdown at the garage?
"Those scenes were great. Penny Shales directed them and she's an amazing director. I really feel that she takes so much time with an actor, which is brilliant and really helps with the scenes.

"The scenes themselves were quite technical as I had to hit a windscreen with a toolbox and I'm not the best thrower! There were a few crew members trying to get out of the way! (Laughs.) But it was great to see Lindsey like that. She's got so much going on at the moment and nobody is giving her any answers. 

"Lindsey actually goes to the garage because she's trying to find some sort of answer. She's angry at Freddie because he's not answering her, and she just knows that he knows somethingâ¦"

You've always been a big supporter of the Lindsey and Joe relationship. How do you feel about it taking such a sad twist?
"I'm really sad! I absolutely adore Ayden and there's a lot of history between Lindsey and Joe that the Hollyoaks fans hadn't seen. But I'm also loving being able to pull out so many different sides of Lindsey. In the past she's managed to stay in control and keep things together, so now it's nice as an actress to see the opposite of that and have Lindsey be a bit crazy!

"Working with Charlie [Clapham, who plays Freddie] and Steph [Davis, who plays Sinead] more has also been brilliant. They're great actors and it's led the way for other things to happen. I don't know myself what's going to happen with Lindsey and Freddie yet, but he's a good-looking lad so I'll be happy either way!"

We're going to see Lindsey and Sinead have a heart-to-heart soon. Could they become closer?
"Their relationship has always been quite tense, because Sinead knows about Freddie's feelings for Lindsey and feels like second best. Regardless of how it comes across, Lindsey always wants to do the right thing by people. She never wants to hurt anybody. 

"Lindsey starts to feel sympathetic towards Sinead, because she never wants somebody to feel awful. She doesn't want Freddie to hurt Sinead, so I think she'd prefer them to just split and that would be the end of it. Lindsey doesn't want Sinead to feel second best to her, so she's very sad that she's involved in this. 

"Lindsey is also frightened of the fact that she's had all of these secrets with Freddie. It gets to the point where she thinks she should leave Hollyoaks because it's all been such a big mess!"

Hollyoaks have recently cast Ojan Genc as Doctor Browning's son Alex. Have you shared any scenes with him yet?
"I haven't so far, but I have met him and he's a lovely chap. He looks very much like Joe Thompson who played Browning! I know that Jen Metcalfe (Mercedes) has been filming some great scenes with him, and I'm looking forward to getting to work with him too.

"Alex's arrival is going to be a great twist to the storyline, and I think it's also going to bring back that panic for Lindsey. It'll be great to work with Jen and Steph (Cindy) more, because I love the three of us together."

After the shock exits we've seen recently, are you hoping to stick around for a while longer?
"Oh yeah, of course - I'm having a ball! I'm very lucky that I have great stuff written for Lindsey. I adore her as a character and I have the best on-screen family ever. I get to work with people that have become some of my best friends, so I'm really enjoying that. 

"I also feel so dedicated to Hollyoaks and how hard everybody works here. We pull things out of the bag every week and I think we've got one of the most talented casts. I watch the show because I support my friends, and I feel invested in all of the storylines. I've loved the Maxine and Patrick story recently, and also Darren and Nancy's scenes."

Your on-screen family member Charlie Wernham (Robbie) is also involved in one of Hollyoaks' biggest stories at the momentâ¦ 
"Yes - I don't get to work with Charlie much, which is a shame because he's a brilliant actor. I've seen him in other shows too and I think he portrays Robbie brilliantly. I'm so amazed and proud of the work that him, Keith Rice (Finn) and James Sutton (John Paul) have done on the bullying and male rape storyline. It's been really tough, especially for Keith, who's such a young lad but has handled the story with so much maturity. They've all done brilliantly.

"I'd love to work more with Charlie in the future - it's hard because there are so many Roscoe boys and obviously my storylines have always been with Ayden and 'big Charlie'. But when we do all get to do scenes altogether, it's always great."

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks' Lindsey Butterfield will ''take self-control back'' this summer.

The Chester doctor - whose engagement to Joe Roscoe recently ended after he learned she had kissed his brother Freddie - will be involved in a ''game-changing'' incident which sees her make a ''sacrifice'' to turn her life around.

Sophie Austin, who plays Lindsey, said: ''Something happens to Lindsey which is a game-changer. I really think it's a turning point for her.

''She takes a bit of self-control back, because up until now she's just been trying to keep her head above water.

''I can't say too much but something happens which is a sacrifice she's willing to make.

''She gets quite angry with the situation, she's had enough and needs to take a step back.''

Though Sophie insists her character ''totally loves'' Joe (Ayden Callaghan), she doesn't think it would be impossible for her to embark on a relationship with Freddie (Charlie Clapham) - who she slept with when she mistakenly believed her fiancÃ© had left her for another woman - in the future.

She added to the Daily Star newspaper: ''I keep getting scripts that make me think she might still be in love with Freddie.

''It's really complicated. She totally loves Joe, but she thought he'd left her for another woman and was having a baby. So she became close to Freddie.''

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Lindsey Butterfield shares some unexpected news on Hollyoaks later this month as she reveals that she is pregnant again.

The discovery is a welcome one for Lindsey as she believes that parenthood will solidify her future with Joe Roscoe (Ayden Callaghan), but there is more drama to come when Joe's younger brother Freddie questions whether the unborn child could be his.

Freddie (Charlie Clapham) confronts Lindsey in private as they continue to keep quiet over how far their fling went earlier this year. Although Lindsey assures him that only Joe can be the father, viewers will have to wait and see whether she is being entirely honest.

Sophie Austin, who plays Lindsey, told All About Soap: "She's quite scared because she doesn't know how Joe is going to react. I think she sees it as her green light to say, 'We can move on from everything that's happened'.

"She believes that it will cement their family. But obviously she did sleep with Freddie, so that's niggling away in the back of her mind as well.

"When I found out, my initial reaction was, 'Oh my God, it could be anyone's baby!' But Lindsey is adamant it's Joe's. This is her way of getting things back on track and she's going to fight hard for her family."

Asked how Freddie reacts to the news, the actress replied: "I think he believes that it's his baby. He's trying to add things up and confronts her, asking if the child is his. Lindsey tells him it's got absolutely nothing to do with him and the baby is definitely Joe's, but Freddie isn't convinced."

Lindsey has previously fallen pregnant twice before, but she suffered a miscarriage last autumn and had a termination earlier this year after Joe had disappeared.

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Tuesday, July 15 and Wednesday, July 16 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

tammyy2j (01-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

So this is her third pregnancy, she is very fertile  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

she gives birth to a premature baby boy but his true daddy isn't revealed until crimbo

----------


## lizann

freddie delivers her baby and they share a kiss which is seen

----------


## lizann

has she forget completely that freddie murdered fraser

----------


## tammyy2j

Why did she need to return?

----------


## tammyy2j

Lindsey Butterfield will be haunted by a dark memory from her past next week.

As Freddie (Charlie Clapham) decides to book a date for his and Lindsey's wedding, Lindsey (Sophie Austin) is left disturbed when she discover's her sister Kim's stalker diary of Grace.


Later, Lindsey starts to look through a keepsake box of hers, but her blood runs cold when she finds a newspaper cutting.

The article's headline reads: 'Tragedy at local beauty spot' and Lindsey is reminded of a dark memory from her past.

However, as she goes to her wedding dress fitting, Lindsey finds another disturbing reminder from her childhood in Kim's cardigan. What is it?

----------

lizann (21-04-2015)

----------


## lizann

one of them killed a child when younger?

----------


## tammyy2j

Sophie Austin has told Digital Spy that the Butterfield sisters' dark history will be revisited.

The actress's character Lindsey was at the centre of a shock storyline twist in April, as viewers learned that she and her sibling Kim have another sister called Kath.

Kath (Mikaela Newton) is the secret twin of Kim, who requires full-time care after suffering brain damage following an accident which took place when the Butterfields were children.

Speaking to Digital Spy at the launch of Pentahotel Derby, Austin revealed: "There's going to be quite interesting stuff between Kim, Lindsey and the other sister Kath. There's a lot of stuff coming up with that, which is nice."

Asked whether viewers will see Kath on screen again, Austin replied: "I think so - I think that's not the end of Kath. I think there's going to be lots more to come out of that.

"Kim doesn't want to let Kath go and wants to find out where she is. I think what's coming up is going to be quite an eye-opener for both of the characters."

Austin admitted that she hasn't yet been told whether there is more to learn about the exact circumstances of the tragic accident which led to Kath's condition.

She said: "To be honest with you, the writers have been so good with keeping things quite close to their chests with some of the storylines like Kath and the Gloved Hand Killer. That's been quite nice, actually. 

"I think there's a lot more to the story of Kath than what the audience know - what actually happened. Lindsey holds a tremendous amount of guilt as a big sister that she couldn't protect Kath and the fact that Kim has become so unstable. 

"Lindsey is seeing a different side to Kim, but she's trying be the big sister and take a bit more control of the situation. That's not going to go very smoothly!"


Austin also confessed that she hopes Lindsey doesn't turn out to be the sinister Gloved Hand Killer, who has already claimed three victims at the Dee Valley Hospital.

"I don't want her to be the Gloved Hand Killer because I love my character," she explained. "You get quite attached to your character and I don't want her to be a murderer! But it's such a great storyline and if I was, I hope I'd do a good job at it.

"We still don't know who it is, so we're just getting the scripts, seeing what happens and what the audience perceive. There'll be moments where you think it's each of the suspects."

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' Lindsey Butterfield revealed a dark secret from her past in tonight's first look episode (September 4).

Lindsey (Sophie Austin) admitted to Kim that it was actually she who was responsible for pushing their sister Kath into the water years ago, leaving her with brain damage after she drowned.

She made the admission during a heart-to-heart with Kim in which her sibling admitted that whenever she is happy, she hits the self-destruct button to punish herself for what happened to her twin sister Kath when they were younger.

Realising that she couldn't go on letting Kim take the blame, Lindsey revealed the truth during a visit to Kath.

The story later took a surprising turn when Kim dyed her hair dark, leaving Ziggy Roscoe to believe that she was Lindsey.

The latest twist is the start of Kim's new obsession, which will see her start to transform herself into Lindsey's twin.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3knX7XgFf

----------


## lizann

her expiry is coming now she is the killer

----------


## Perdita

One week on from the jaw-dropping Gloved Hand Killer reveal in Hollyoaks, we thought it was high time for a much-needed catch-up with Sophie Austin about Lindsey Butterfield's deadly shift to the dark side.

Here, Digital Spy chats to the popular actress for an extra dose of insider knowledge on her character's crimes and what's to come next as the gripping storyline continues.

What kind of reaction have you seen to last week's big reveal?
"It's been crazy. Twitter has been absolutely mental with overwhelming support for the story and for my character. I honestly never expected that. I was waiting for a backlash from angry fans, but so far all of the comments have been absolutely lovely and really supportive about the acting."

Were the scenes everything you'd hoped for when you watched them back?
"Definitely. I spent about a week filming the scenes with Daisy [Wood-Davis] who plays Kim and Charlie [Clapham] who plays Freddie. We all came away feeling absolutely exhausted but really proud. Lee Skelly, the director, was just amazing too.

"I sat down and had a proper watch of the episodes at the weekend and I was really chuffed with them. They were everything that I'd wished for, because I'd really wanted people to see Lindsey's backstory and to come away with some sort of understanding of her motives."

What was your initial reaction when Hollyoaks boss Bryan Kirkwood told you that Lindsey was the killer?
"The weirdest thing is that I always had an inkling that it was going to be me, just because I know Bryan has always quite liked that darker side of Lindsey. It was one of those things where you initially think, 'Oh no!', because I do love the character so much.

"But then as an actor it's just an amazing opportunity. I feel really privileged that Bryan thought so highly of me to give me such a big storyline that had been running for a year."

How long did you have to keep it quiet for?
"I had to keep it secret from my castmates for a couple of months. After I'd been told, everyone else was still speculating about who the killer was. I wanted to wait until the scripts came out before I spoke to anyone else about it. That gave me time to get my head around it and figure out how I was going to approach the story.

"Away from the show, I did tell my husband, my mum and my dad and they were all really excited."

Once Bryan told you, did it affect the way you played Lindsey from that point on?
"I had to just carry on as normal because it was still a secret to the audience. It wasn't until the week before the reveal that the darker and more intense side of Lindsey started to play out. 

"Even with the scenes coming up, I can only play it truthfully to Lindsey. I can't be a completely different character otherwise everyone in the village would be asking, 'What's happened with her?' At the moment I'm trying to play this as another side of Lindsey and develop that part of the character."

Bryan has said that you're not leaving anytime soon, but are you worried that this story will give Lindsey a shelf life?
"Of course - but as an actor nothing is ever guaranteed. Whatever is asked of your character, you have to play that. I'd love to stay here forever, but then there's another part of me that knows I've been given an amazing opportunity to play a part like this.

"Obviously Lindsey will have to have her comeuppance. You can't not be punished when you're the show's biggest serial killer! But what will be, will be. As it stands, I'm here for the foreseeable future and the story is going to go on for quite a while."

Will the cover-up be successful?
Â© Lime Pictures
Lindsey thought she'd disposed of Freddie's body

What do you make of the big twist that Freddie survived Lindsey's attack?
"It's fantastic. I'm really glad because Charlie is such a close friend. I'm absolutely devastated that Lindsey and Freddie are over, but I would never have wanted to be the cause of Freddie dying. I think it's going to be a really interesting New Year with Lindsey and Freddie when he comes back..."

Why does Lindsey start wanting Joe back in the coming weeks?
"Lindsey always saw Joe as her stability, while Freddie was her dark and dangerous side. When she was with Freddie, she had no control over her own emotions. I think that's why she started to play God, because she liked being able to control the situation at the hospital and whether certain patients lived or died. That was her release.

"Now Lindsey thinks that if she can get Joe back, she can go back to normality. She wants to get things back on track and not hurt anyone again."

In future weeks, we'll see various characters get suspicious over the Gloved Hand Killer. How does Lindsey cope?
"Lindsey is definitely highly worried about it. She's been able to cover this up for the past year so she is pretty good at it, but her aim at the moment is survival and self-preservation. She wants to keep it all under wraps, so the people who are starting to question it need to watch out because I don't think Lindsey's going to be very sympathetic towards them! She'll try to shut down the likes of Cindy and little Charlie."

Would you like Lindsey to strike again?
"Well, I didn't ever film the scenes where she killed people as it was always someone else standing in, so it might be quite fun to play that! But I think now that it's all out in the open, I'd quite like to see a new chapter of the story. It'd be nice for Lindsey to get some sort of control over this and we can explore a different side of it..."


digitalspy

----------


## lizann

she was going to kill kim only for celine

----------


## tammyy2j

Lindsey Roscoe's luck will finally run out on Hollyoaks next year as her Gloved Hand Killer secret is exposed.

The murderous medic has claimed seven victims in the past 12 months, as well as making a failed attempt to kill her husband Freddie.

Show insiders have now teased that Lindsey (Sophie Austin) will be unmasked as the hospital killer at some point in 2016, but the details of how this happens are currently well under wraps.

With the whole village still under the impression that Lindsey is nice as pie - apart from her sister Kim of course - it's sure to be one of the most unmissable revelations of the year.

It's no secret that Freddie (Charlie Clapham) will be returning to the show soon, and we can confirm that his first scenes will see him getting close to Ellie Nightingale in a Brighton nightclub on New Year's Eve.

Freddie is now in witness protection thanks to cunning DS Thorpe, but how much does he remember about Lindsey's sinister attempt to get rid of him? Could it be his memory that sparks Lindsey's downfall next year? 

And in the meantime, could Ellie find herself in Lindsey's sights when she finds out about Freddie's flirtation with her?

Lindsey's killing spree was one of Hollyoaks' biggest storylines this year, but it's Trevor Royle who is currently in jail for her crimes after she successfully managed to frame him.

Scenes airing in early 2016 will see Esther Bloom uncover some crucial evidence that could prove Trevor's innocence, but she's left with a huge dilemma now that she has feelings for the gangster's on-off partner Grace Black.

Concerned that Grace still loves Trevor, jealous Esther wonders whether she should keep her discovery to herself to keep him behind bars. Will good girl Esther do the wrong thing for once, or could she also play a part in the comeuppance of Lindsey?

----------

lizann (31-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

she lies to joe that she is preggers by him

----------


## Perdita

​Sophie Austin wants the Gloved Hand Killer to get caught in Hollyoaks.

The actress, whose character Lindsey was unveiled as the serial killer last year, hopes that justice is served before she strikes again.

"I love my character and I invest so much time into her, but I also realise that she is a serial killer and she needs to have her comeuppance at some point," Austin told the Daily Star Sunday. "She's hurt too many people, so I'd like to see justice served."

Last month, show insiders suggested that Lindsey will be unmasked as the hospital killer at some point this year, but the details of how it happens are currently under wraps.

Austin noted that there were some "explosive storylines" planned for the 21st anniversary of Hollyoaks this year, and spoke about the next steps for her character with DS Thorpe still investigating the murders.

"For her, it's all about self-preservation now and keeping sister Kim from spilling the beans. We start to see Lindsey unravel. Whether she can keep it together remains to be seen," the actress explained.

"I've been playing Lindsey for three years. It was a massive character change for me. I've been really lucky that her character before was the girl next door, but now Lindsey is sneaky and evil. I'm not a particularly big fan of hers anymore but, as an actor, it's amazing and a great opportunity."

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/holl...w-video-yikes/

Silas and Lindsey to team up?   :EEK!:

----------

tammyy2j (25-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

sophie is leaving, she also has spilt from her new husband

----------

tammyy2j (20-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks will wave goodbye to one of its most notorious villains this spring, as Sophie Austin bows out from her role as Lindsey Roscoe.

The actress has already filmed her final scenes, which will see the soap's ongoing Gloved Hand Killer storyline reach its explosive climax.

Lindsey has ruthlessly claimed the lives of seven victims while working at Dee Valley Hospital, so viewers can now expect a suitably dramatic exit storyline for the unhinged character.

Fans can look forward to Lindsey's true colours finally being exposed after more than a year of secrecy, but as always with Hollyoaks, the exact circumstances of her final scenes are being kept tightly under wraps to avoid spoiling the surprise.

Speaking to *Digital Spy* about her exit, Austin commented: "When the producers told me that Lindsey was behind the murders I was thrilled to rise to the challenge - even though I knew it meant that she wouldn't be staying in the village forever."

Austin has also dropped another bombshell on fans by revealing that she has split from her husband Graeme Rooney, less than a year after their wedding in July 2015.

"It's also a huge time of change for me personally as, very sadly, my husband and I separated a little while ago," Austin told the Daily Star Sunday.  "The breakdown of any long-term relationship is always difficult and this has been no exception.

"We've been best friends for so many years and I will always care for him dearly."

On screen in Hollyoaks , Lindsey began secretly bumping off patients at the hospital in January 2015, although viewers didn't discover that she was the mystery culprit until October.

More recently, Lindsey has tried to fight the urge to carry on killing, but she's still left a trail of destruction in her wake by framing her sister Kim for all of her crimes.

Lindsey has also threatened Charlie Dean into keeping quiet about her guilt after the young schoolboy spotted her giving Dr S'Avage a lethal injection at Hollyoaks Pride.

The final chapter of Lindsey's dark storyline looks set to involve fellow serial killer Silas Blissett, as he recently returned to the village to seek answers over the Gloved Hand case.

Silas has already voiced his admiration for Lindsey's recent evil antics, but could the two of them be a match made in heaven or hell as they get to know each other better?

----------

tammyy2j (20-03-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

She has filmed most scenes with Silas and Mercedes before leaving so my guess is either one kills pregnant Lindsey

----------


## Perdita

​It's the beginning of the end for the Gloved Hand Killer on Hollyoaks next week, as the penny finally drops for Mercedes McQueen.

Mercedes (Jennifer Metcalfe) is horrified to realise that her 'friend' Lindsey Roscoe could be Dee Valley Hospital's unhinged serial killer when she spots a damning new clue.

The drama kicks off when Mercedes returns to the village following some time away and spots Lindsey's sinister side for the first time.

Fearing that something could be amiss, Mercedes decides to confide in Esther Bloom (Jazmine Franks) - who has already started to wonder whether Lindsey's jailed sister Kim Butterfield has been wrongly accused.

As the pair start to compare notes on the Gloved Hand Killer case, Esther tells Mercedes about the earring that was dropped when she was attacked a few weeks ago.

Mercedes and Esther then suddenly look up at the huge poster of Lindsey outside the hospital and realise that she's wearing the very same earrings - a tell-tale sign that she's the real killer.

The shock discovery opens the final chapter of the Gloved Hand Killer storyline, following the recent announcement that Sophie Austin will be bowing out from her role as Lindsey later this year.

With suspicion starting to grow by the day, Lindsey will find herself in an impossible position - but is there enough proof to get her sent to prison where she belongs?

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Friday, April 1 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

_Digital Spy_

----------


## lizann

http://www.ok.co.uk/tv/hollyoaks-lin...rankie-osborne

 she kidnaps frankie

----------


## lizann

http://www.ok.co.uk/tv/hollyoaks-lin...rankie-osborne

 she kidnaps frankie

----------


## lizann

she goes in to early labour with freddie junior

----------


## lizann

killed by silas while mercedes just watched finally ghk gone

----------

